# GPT+Grub2+Gentoo then Gentoo panic



## DuBistEinKind (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi, I decided to install the Gentoo as my desktop.

But I always got the panic screen with it 

Grub2 from sysutils/grub2

Set bios-boot of index 1(original freebsd-boot) and *grub-install --modules=part_gpt /dev/ada0* with no error

FreeBSD 9.0 is boot correctly but the Linux part is failed...failed...and failed...

I'd read this page about the FreeBSD booting part, and it worked!

http://www.isysop.com/installing-grub-on-freebsd-with-gpt-partitions/

Then sorry about my poor English and my newbie position...But that would be a little complicated after reading this http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html and figure nothing out...

this is my main part of /usr/local/etc/grub.d/40_custom

```
menuentry "GNU/Gentoo Linux-3.3.8 AMD64" {
    insmod reiserfs
    set root='(hd0,8)'
    search --fs-uuid --set UUID
    linux  /boot/kernel-3.3.8-gentoo ro
}
```
The UUID is from *grub-probe -d --target=fs_uuid /dev/ada0p9* <- ada0p9 is Gentoo's / 

When I get into the Linux screen, always a panic information.

I have no idea.


Any suggestion, gentlemen?


----------



## Morte (Jul 11, 2012)

It's hard to say if it's just a panic with no diagnostic information to work from.  I'd assume you're not using initramfs, otherwise you're probably missing real_root= and initrd. I think it's generally recommended that the boot partition is formatted with ext2 for the least amount of problems. So I've heard anyway, and I've never had any problems with it. 

Assuming you're using reiserfs on the boot partition (if you're not that's probably part of the problem), you should make sure it's compiled into the kernel. That's the default using  genkernel, but I'm not sure what a vanilla compile does.


----------



## DuBistEinKind (Jul 12, 2012)

Morte said:
			
		

> It's hard to say if it's just a panic with no diagnostic information to work from.  I'd assume you're not using initramfs, otherwise you're probably missing real_root= and initrd. I think it's generally recommended that the boot partition is formatted with ext2 for the least amount of problems. So I've heard anyway, and I've never had any problems with it.
> 
> Assuming you're using reiserfs on the boot partition (if you're not that's probably part of the problem), you should make sure it's compiled into the kernel. That's the default using  genkernel, but I'm not sure what a vanilla compile does.



I didn't use the genkernel, neither the initramfs. I compiled the kernel source myself and surely added the reiserfs support.

But this filesystem set under the MBR was booting correct, I wondered where is the problem ~


----------

